# Ok to allow pup on lap or not?



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it appropriate to carry an 8wk old GSD to go potty? What about when i take him to his vet appointment on Monday? Should I have him on a lead or should I carry him into the appointment and keep him on my lap?

I know you are not really supposed to every put a GSD on your lap (because he will want to do that when older and HEAVIER). But I am a little worried of him catching something from the floor of the vet's office, since he is still so little

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At the vet appt - ABSOLUTELY carry him. Don't put him on the floor. My vet doesn't want puppies on the floor before they are fully vaccinated.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

a pup that young i would definitely carry at the vets and any pet stores you go into until the pup is older, and way closer to being fully vaccinated. Just not a risk i'd be willing to take. 

I also happen to be one of those that dont mind the whole 90lb lap dog thing. My dogs dont do it often and its usually just their head. though i do have this.... 









She climbed in my lap all by herself. She's about 52 lbs. lol. besides.... you have a GSD.... they already think they're lap dogs!!!!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I carry my puppy any chance I get because you can't do it for long.LOL When they become dogs most are not going to want to lay on your lap because it won't be comfortable for them anyway. Who doesn't like to cuddle with there dog though.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree put the puppy in a buggy at pet stores so it gets to see new things and hear new things and carry in a pet store....wouldn't hurt to bring a few wipes in a baggie so soon as you leave and get back to car you can wipe the feet off after the vet.

I am not a lap dog kind of person, so I discouraged it, not allowed on furniture either. It's cute now but not later....


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I would definately carry him too. Sick dogs go to the vet, so I would be paranoid that he would pick something up off the floor. Im sure they have good cleaning practices being a vet and all, but still! So good thinking!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I agree put the puppy in a buggy at pet stores so it gets to see new things and hear new things and carry in a pet store....wouldn't hurt to bring a few wipes in a baggie so soon as you leave and get back to car you can wipe the feet off after the vet.
> 
> I am not a lap dog kind of person, so I discouraged it, not allowed on furniture either. It's cute now but not later....


 
lol i dont mind it. They dont usually stay long and its rare that i get a fully body on my lap hehe. Plus we dont have dog beds in the house and their hair is gonna get on the furniture anyway so we never made the choice to not allow them up. They do know they're not allowed up on furniture at other peoples houses unless invited though! 

back to topic, i agree with the wipes idea. you should be able to get a small diaper back pack from the store for about a dollar. or those cupholder packs.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I had to carry Mia downstairs at night to go outside for about two weeks until she mastered the stairs...I also carried her at the Vet office.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Renee and Laura, are those new avatars? I _love_ them!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Paula, yes, it's a shot of Jake from about 2 months ago....


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I carried mine down the stairs for her to pee for quite a while - if she walked she got excited and then didn't settle as well. As everyone says above, carry him at the vet for as long as possible  

My female has never been a lap dog - not that cuddly. My new guy I got at a year, and at 85 lbs, he is a complete lap dog. He knows he's not allowed on the living room furniture, but as soon as he's given the okay in the basement he snuggles up like a shih tzu! I like it, so I allow it - but only when I give the okay, since I don't imagine everyone would be okay with it!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

It's fine to have the dog in your lap, as long as you invite him there! The same thing applies to couches, your bed etc. Dogs understand those boundaries very well. I allow my dogs in my lap but I don't think they would ever think to jump on my lap without an invitation (I can't recall if they have tried that, but if they did I would have disallowed it).

I have a 65 lb and 90 lb dog. The smaller one loves to get on my lap in the ez chair, then she konks out asleep. When I need extra warmth, I call the big guy over and though he doesn't like getting tilted so I can slide him on my lap, once he's there he falls asleep and, as long as I can stand the 90 lb weight on my legs, I am very warm and comfy.

Tis the season for snuggling with dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 8 weeks old i would carry my pup into the Vets office
and keep him on my lap. i wouldn't visit pet stores untill
he had all of his shots. i carried my pup up and down the stairs untill
i taught him how to do the steps. i got my pup at 9 weeks old. when he was 10 weeks old we started stair work.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

My two cats already claimed my lap. Girls lap too. Plus he's expected to be over 100lbs. 

I would carry while real young. But don't want them to get into the habbit


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden loves when we sit on the floor to watch TV. He knows that means he can snuggle up on our laps. He's never been on the furniture or bed. The only time he will "force" himself onto someone is if they are upset and he thinks they need love; even then he will stop if you say "no"


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you for all of the replies. i will carry him. The baby wipe thing: Got that covered. I have an 18month old running around


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ZAYDA said:


> *I carry my puppy any chance I get because you can't do it for long.LOL* QUOTE]
> 
> Isn't that he truth!
> 
> ...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I always carried my pups into and out of the vet office. I never took them into pet stores, but would have carried them if I had (I wouldn't have trusted the carts in a store any more than I would have trusted the floors).

I always carried them from the crate to the yard for potty breaks. I never trusted a young puppy with a possibly full bladder to "hold it" until outside, so I carried them out to the potty spot. I would say "outside" as I carried them to the door, then I would say "potty, potty" as I set them down on the ground at the potty spot. 

My family all laughed at me, but I have to say that my puppies never got sick!
Sheilah


----------

